# Sled Pull/ Prowler



## nissan11 (Dec 6, 2021)

Why is the sled pull and prowler recommended as accessory work by so many gyms like elite FTS, westside and starting strength? How does it assist getting stronger more than something like jogging? 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Dec 6, 2021)

Try using a sled and you’ll understand right away. It’s hard work. 

Westside is big on GPP work. A weighted sled, whether pushed or pulled is a lot higher intensity than jogging so you don’t have to do it for long distances. Less stress on the legs. Could you imagine a heavyweight power lifter jogging 5 miles and what that would do to his knees? Pushing or pulling a sled 50 yards back and forth 5-10 times is less impact than jogging a few miles. 

Farmers walks are similar.


----------



## Trendkill (Dec 6, 2021)

There’s also no eccentric phase so you can pull a sled very frequently. It can be done with lighter weights for a warm up or as a a recovery workout. It can be done much heavier as an accessory exercise to build strength or, like Big Bald said, as a way to build conditioning/GPP. Pull it forward, backward, sideways and if you really wanna blow up your hamstrings drag it forward holding the strap down around below the knees.  You can also do upper body sled pulls like rows, face pulls, reverse flyes, tricep extensions, etc.


----------



## nissan11 (Dec 6, 2021)

Can I make a harness to pull a sled or do I need to buy a special one? What does GPP stand for? What do you mean by revovery? On days not doing barbell work?

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Yano (Dec 6, 2021)

You ever spend the day cutting fire wood and to make it easier you just grab the poles n drag them by hand to your little log yard where you got the truck backed in ? Now compare that to going jogging.


----------



## CJ (Dec 6, 2021)

nissan11 said:


> Can I make a harness to pull a sled or do I need to buy a special one? What does GPP stand for? What do you mean by revovery? On days not doing barbell work?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


Buy one, much better than anything you'll rig up.

GPP is General Physical Preparedness

Helps with recovery because it'll get blood in the muscle, but no eccentric portion to stretch and tear the muscle, which is what most muscle soreness is caused by.


----------



## Test_subject (Dec 6, 2021)

nissan11 said:


> Why is the sled pull and prowler recommended as accessory work by so many gyms like elite FTS, westside and starting strength? How does it assist getting stronger more than something like jogging?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


It’s a great combination of cardio and conditioning work.  You can also do it on off days because it’s pretty low impact.

If you load the shit out of the sled you can use it to build crazy leg drive, too.


----------



## nissan11 (Dec 6, 2021)

So just load up a sled (45 lb plates chained together) and pull it for a couple minutes with rests and repeat until i cant pull anymore and I wont be sore and my squats won't be affected?


----------



## CJ (Dec 6, 2021)

nissan11 said:


> So just load up a sled (45 lb plates chained together) and pull it for a couple minutes with rests and repeat until i cant pull anymore and I wont be sore and my squats won't be affected?


Won't be chained together, they have posts the weights slide on.

You won't be sore the next day, no. But I probably wouldn't squat the next day either. Sled work is good accessory work, or conditioning.

They're pretty versatile. You can go light and sprint, heavy and drive, pull backwards with mimics leg extensions, strap a harness to yourself and walk forward while dragging it behind you for glutes and/or hamstrings. I've even tied a long rope to them and pulled them hand over hand across a parking lot.


----------



## Trendkill (Dec 7, 2021)

I would start by incorporating it after each lower body workout for 3 weeks. Do 5-6 trips of 50-60ft. Start with just basic forward walking with large strides. Experiment with the variations I mentioned after a couple weeks. After that you can add it in as an accessory movement on the lower body days.  Go heavy when you do this.


----------



## nissan11 (Dec 9, 2021)

I ordered a chest harness for pulling a sled. I am going to the scrap yard to get some materials to build a prowler. I can use it like a sled too, right?


----------



## Trendkill (Dec 10, 2021)

nissan11 said:


> I ordered a chest harness for pulling a sled. I am going to the scrap yard to get some materials to build a prowler. I can use it like a sled too, right?


Absolutely. Prowler just gives you more variety by incorporating a pushing component.


----------



## shackleford (Dec 12, 2021)

nissan11 said:


> I ordered a chest harness for pulling a sled. I am going to the scrap yard to get some materials to build a prowler. I can use it like a sled too, right?


yea man, just add an attachment point for your harness


----------



## nissan11 (Dec 12, 2021)

Does anyone have a prowler and can take some measurements for me?


----------



## JuiceTrain (Dec 12, 2021)

Tie the ball sack of a medium sized dildo to a tree, stuff the penile head up your butt cheekies, than run as fast as you can in a straight line to test the compression strength of your overall booty hole...


----------



## CJ (Dec 12, 2021)




----------



## Trendkill (Dec 13, 2021)

Damn centimeters.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Dec 13, 2021)

I would much rather do sled pulls and farmer walks than treadmill or exercise bike.


----------



## nissan11 (Dec 13, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> View attachment 16172


Thanks!

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## BrotherIron (Dec 13, 2021)

nissan11 said:


> Why is the sled pull and prowler recommended as accessory work by so many gyms like elite FTS, westside and starting strength? How does it assist getting stronger more than something like jogging?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


Because it's ALL concentric and very little to no eccentric.... meaning.... you won't get sore from performing this accessory movement. It's also great for working Vo2Max, strengthening the hips, low back, etc.  Has a great deal of carryover to sports.  I could go on, but I think you get it.


----------



## BrotherIron (Dec 13, 2021)

nissan11 said:


> I ordered a chest harness for pulling a sled. I am going to the scrap yard to get some materials to build a prowler. I can use it like a sled too, right?


Chest harness is good but you can also use something as simple as a dip belt and attach it with a safety strap.


----------



## nissan11 (Dec 13, 2021)

Ill be using this on gravel and grass. Which style works better for that, the tripod like CJ posted or something like this?

I can use these old mower blades for tripod feet if I ony push in one direction. They are already angled 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## BrotherIron (Dec 13, 2021)

nissan11 said:


> Ill be using this on gravel and grass. Which style works better for that, the tripod like CJ posted or something like this?
> 
> I can use these old mower blades for tripod feet if I ony push in one direction. They are already angled
> 
> ...


The tripod moves easier than that sled.


----------



## CJ (Dec 13, 2021)

nissan11 said:


> Ill be using this on gravel and grass. Which style works better for that, the tripod like CJ posted or something like this?
> 
> I can use these old mower blades for tripod feet if I ony push in one direction. They are already angled
> 
> ...


On gravel or grass, I'd use this one, not the tripod. It has more surface area so it will glide better, the tripod front can very easily dig itself into the ground, and stop you dead in your tracks.


----------



## nissan11 (Dec 13, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> On gravel or grass, I'd use this one, not the tripod. It has more surface area so it will glide better, the tripod front can very easily dig itself into the ground, and stop you dead in your tracks.


Cool. I'll do that. Starting now.





Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## nissan11 (Dec 13, 2021)

Hi.


----------



## Trendkill (Dec 13, 2021)

Is @snake helping you with this project?

Also, is there going to be any welding involved?


----------



## nissan11 (Dec 13, 2021)

Yes there will be plasma cutting, grinding and welding. 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## nissan11 (Dec 13, 2021)

First skid done
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## nissan11 (Dec 13, 2021)

That's it for today. I can only waste so many tax payer dollars.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## shackleford (Dec 13, 2021)

@nissan11, i've been wanting one of these for a while. You inspired me to get off my ass and make something. my welding skills are shit, and its lop sided af, but, its something. lol


----------



## shackleford (Dec 13, 2021)

my extremely amatuer welds... i hope it hold together when i get to use it. the flux core welder i borrowed keeps tripping the breaker and stopping my welds part way.


----------



## shackleford (Dec 13, 2021)

nissan11 said:


> That's it for today. I can only waste so many tax payer dollars.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looking good!


----------



## Trendkill (Dec 13, 2021)

nissan11 said:


> That's it for today. I can only waste so many tax payer dollars.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At least it's a useful waste of tax payers dollars for once....

I like the ingenuity and DIY aspect of this project.  Excited to see how it turns out.


----------



## shackleford (Dec 13, 2021)

@nissan11 are you going to make yours hold plates for weight?


----------



## nissan11 (Dec 13, 2021)

shackleford said:


> @nissan11 are you going to make yours hold plates for weight?


Yes, mine will hold plates. I am not sure what Im going to use as a cross brace yet. It will either be 2 or 3 pieces of tube like you used or just one piece of plate steel with three spacers welded on top so I can get my fingers under the bottom plate. 

Yours looks really good! I would have done mine similar to yours if I had any of that material in my scrap pile. Your welds will hold up just fine, too.


----------



## nissan11 (Dec 13, 2021)

Shackle, measure your width and length on the bottom of the skids. I'm wondering what your surface area is compared to what mine will be.


----------



## shackleford (Dec 13, 2021)

nissan11 said:


> Yes, mine will hold plates. I am not sure what Im going to use as a cross brace yet. It will either be 2 or 3 pieces of tube like you used or just one piece of plate steel with three spacers welded on top so I can get my fingers under the bottom plate.
> 
> Yours looks really good! I would have done mine similar to yours if I had any of that material in my scrap pile. Your welds will hold up just fine, too.


Nice. i was planning on making a plywood deck to go ontop of the crossmembers and use something like bags of peagravel or sand for weight. I plan on this thing living at my job, and i dont have extra $ for more weight plates.


----------



## shackleford (Dec 13, 2021)

nissan11 said:


> Shackle, measure your width and length on the bottom of the skids. I'm wondering what your surface area is compared to what mine will be.


i used measurements from titan as a reference. mine has 40" runners, 24" crossmembers


----------



## shackleford (Dec 13, 2021)

shackleford said:


> i used measurements from titan as a reference. mine has 40" runners, 24" crossmembers


bottom of skis would be about 4 inches shorter, because its on a 45 degree angle


----------



## nissan11 (Dec 13, 2021)

shackleford said:


> Nice. i was planning on making a plywood deck to go ontop of the crossmembers and use something like bags of peagravel or sand for weight. I plan on this thing living at my job, and i dont have extra $ for more weight plates.


That will work nice. The plywood will help cushion whatever you use for weight. 
I thought about doing a bolt together cross brace because this is going to be 48"x24 and will suck to move, but like you, this will live in a shed at work andI don't plan to move it.


----------



## nissan11 (Dec 13, 2021)

shackleford said:


> bottom of skis would be about 4 inches shorter, because its on a 45 degree angle


How wide is each runner?


----------



## shackleford (Dec 13, 2021)

nissan11 said:


> That will work nice. The plywood will help cushion whatever you use for weight.
> I thought about doing a bolt together cross brace because this is going to be 48"x24 and will suck to move, but like you, this will live in a shed at work andI don't plan to move it.


Prowlin' on the clock. I like it.


----------



## shackleford (Dec 13, 2021)

nissan11 said:


> How wide is each runner?


2". I thought i might get a length of plastic to line it. not sure if its necessary, but i'd like this thing to last a while. Something like this:








						McMaster-Carr
					

McMaster-Carr is the complete source for your plant with over 595,000 products. 98% of products ordered ship from stock and deliver same or next day.




					www.mcmaster.com


----------



## nissan11 (Dec 13, 2021)

shackleford said:


> 2". I thought i might get a length of plastic to line it. not sure if its necessary, but i'd like this thing to last a while. Something like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Iuse UHMWP on my rack safeties. It is expensibe but would probably last forever.


----------



## shackleford (Dec 13, 2021)

nissan11 said:


> Iuse UHMWP on my rack safeties. It is expensibe but would probably last forever.


awesome!   thanks for the recomendation


----------



## nissan11 (Dec 13, 2021)

I think my surface area on the ground will be 84 sq/in vs your 144 sq/in. 
I am estimating my rack to be about 100 lbs, too. It might be too hard to push and Ill have to cut the 4 skids off and use runners like you. That would suck because I'd have to cut them out of a huge piece of plate with a plasma cutter


----------



## shackleford (Dec 13, 2021)

nissan11 said:


> I think my surface area on the ground will be 84 sq/in vs your 144 sq/in.
> I am estimating my rack to be about 100 lbs, too. It might be too hard to push and Ill have to cut the 4 skids off and use runners like you. That would suck because I'd have to cut them out of a huge piece of plate with a plasma cutter


i though the less surface area, the less drag, the easier it would be to push


----------



## CJ (Dec 13, 2021)

shackleford said:


> i though the less surface area, the less drag, the easier it would be to push


Yes, but he's going to be on grass/gravel. More surface area, less weight per Sq inch, so less likely to dig into the ground, like snowshoes as an example.

And bigger, longer skis make you go faster down a hill as well.


----------



## nissan11 (Dec 13, 2021)

I think it will be harder to push because there will be more weight per sq/in.


----------



## shackleford (Dec 13, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Yes, but he's going to be on grass/gravel. More surface area, less weight per Sq inch, so less likely to dig into the ground, like snowshoes as an example.


that makes sense


----------



## CJ (Dec 13, 2021)

I had to push one of those fukkin things over the turf with the black rubber pellets in it for a competition once. Holy shit balls was it soooo much harder than it was over pavement.


----------



## shackleford (Dec 13, 2021)

nissan11 said:


> I think it will be harder to push because there will be more weight per sq/in.


i dont think it would be too heavy to push empty. I also think if there is enough bend, or swoop, on the front of the feet, it shouldnt dig in. Unless you're on ground so soft it starts to sink, that would be bad.


----------



## shackleford (Dec 13, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> I had to push one of those fukkin things over the turf with the black rubber pellets in it for a competition once. Holy shit balls was it soooo much harder than it was over pavement.


at work, there is barely any grass  its depressing. thats what i get for working in the city. So i'll be pushing on blacktop.


----------



## CJ (Dec 13, 2021)

shackleford said:


> at work, there is barely any grass  its depressing. thats what i get for working in the city. So i'll be pushing on blacktop.


He happy. It's easier.


----------



## nissan11 (Dec 13, 2021)

If the grass is too hard my only other option is gravel road. I dont live bear paved roads


----------



## shackleford (Dec 13, 2021)

nissan11 said:


> If the grass is too hard my only other option is gravel road. I dont live bear paved roads


sounds like my kind of place


----------



## shackleford (Dec 14, 2021)

nissan11 said:


> Iuse UHMWP on my rack safeties. It is expensibe but would probably last forever.


is it flexible? could i bend it at a 45? maybe add some heat


----------



## shackleford (Dec 14, 2021)

nissan11 said:


> Hi.


is that a snake skin?


----------



## nissan11 (Dec 14, 2021)

shackleford said:


> is it flexible? could i bend it at a 45? maybe add some heat


I have not tried to bend it. I dont think you could. 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## nissan11 (Dec 14, 2021)

shackleford said:


> is that a snake skin?


Yes

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## nissan11 (Dec 14, 2021)

I didn't get to work on it much today. Tomorrow Ill try to find crossmember material and more pipe for the push bars.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## shackleford (Dec 14, 2021)

nissan11 said:


> I didn't get to work on it much today. Tomorrow Ill try to find crossmember material and more pipe for the push bars.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


didnt work on mine at all. fought with the exhaust on one of the vehicles all day.


----------



## nissan11 (Dec 15, 2021)

The only material long enough for two push bars is bent. I cant figure out how to get it in the press though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## nissan11 (Dec 15, 2021)

Got it.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## nissan11 (Dec 15, 2021)

I think this is everything I need except a clevace at the front for pulling. It is all neatly squirrelled away until I have time to get the welder out without coworkers throwing shade.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## shackleford (Dec 15, 2021)

nissan11 said:


> I think this is everything I need except a clevace at the front for pulling. It is all neatly squirrelled away until I have time to get the welder out without coworkers throwing shade.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you already have eyelets on two feet. you could put them in the front and use them as attachment points


----------



## nissan11 (Dec 15, 2021)

shackleford said:


> you already have eyelets on two feet. you could put them in the front and use them as attachment points


That's a good idea


----------



## CJ (Dec 15, 2021)

shackleford said:


> you already have eyelets on two feet. you could put them in the front and use them as attachment points


Which should also help keep the tips from digging into the gravel/grass.


----------



## nissan11 (Dec 18, 2021)

Im going to knock this out this morning. The miller is out of gas so my personal hobart has to step up. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## nissan11 (Dec 18, 2021)

.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## nissan11 (Dec 18, 2021)

.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Send0 (Dec 18, 2021)

Very cool project... Makes me want to get a fresh tank of C25 and try building one myself.


----------



## nissan11 (Dec 18, 2021)

Done
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Send0 (Dec 18, 2021)

nissan11 said:


> Done
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Slap some paint on that bad boy..  or better yet, powder coat it if you can bake a piece that size.


----------



## shackleford (Dec 18, 2021)

nissan11 said:


> Done
> 
> 
> 
> ...


👍👍


----------



## nissan11 (Dec 18, 2021)

It looks like I accidentally built a prowler similar to the one at Starting Strength.


----------



## shackleford (Dec 18, 2021)

nissan11 said:


> It looks like I accidentally built a prowler similar to the one at Starting Strength.


Rip approves.


----------

